
Top Ten Lessons I've Learned About Managing An Online Forum - srini
http://www.seorefugee.com/seoblog/2007/02/06/top-ten-lessons-ive-learned-about-managing-an-online-forum/
======
jwecker
11- stay on top of spam or die. And for heaven's sake don't sprinkle ads
throughout. Better yet: 11- have a look at news.ycombinator :)

------
eli
I thought 11 was "write up a quick top 10 list about your site and get it
Dugg, driving up your Google ranking." :)

------
jimbocook
digg won't necessarily drive up your Google rankings but it can drive traffic
to your site which, if you have something to offer, is a good thing, right?

